
Ring – Decentralized, Free, Multi-Device Communication - rnestler
https://ring.cx/en
======
rnestler
There was a new release recently: [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-
gnu/2016-11/msg00001...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-
gnu/2016-11/msg00001.html) Also they joined the GNU project:
[https://blog.savoirfairelinux.com/en-ca/2016/ring-
official-g...](https://blog.savoirfairelinux.com/en-ca/2016/ring-official-gnu-
package/)

------
secmax
Last time I checked, offline message (storage) was not implemented. Is there
progress on this?

